# How Our Dog Ate Thanksgiving Dinner



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2018)

We sat down to begin the feast when we heard a loud bang which we all knew was an auto accident. We all got up and went outside to see. It was a serious accident so we all stood by to offer help. When we finally returned to enjoy the feast we found everything in disarray, food scattered everywhere including on the floor. Our mischievous dog had jumped up on one of the chairs and on to the table and sampled a little of every dish. If it was not eaten it was tipped over on to moms special table cloth.  Our dog was the worst behaved dog I have ever heard about yet we held on to him until one day he ran away and did not return. No one searched for him or wept.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 25, 2018)

Sorry,but that angers me. Dogs have done much worse and were still cared for. This post struck a nerve and I better stop typing ..................


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2018)

Evidetly he was "just" a dog and not a member of the family ...


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 25, 2018)

I hope he ran away to a better home.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh, get off your Animal Heaven high chairs. This dog never stopped peeing on our carpet, contacted every disease a dog can get, fought and lost to cats and dogs, ran away constantly and came back after eating garbage and smelling like crap, vomited on the carpets. I have had many dogs since that one and frankly, I give my parents credit for not taking that dog for a one way ride early on in owning it. I think we had him for about ten years which is way too long for me. A dog knows the difference between the inside of a home and the outside but that dog it seems was almost deliberate in misbehaving. I once adopted a street mutt in Mississippi and never had to train him to do _anything_. Many people get rid of animals that cannot adapt to home life or choose to let them live outside the home.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Evidetly he was "just" a dog and not a member of the family ...



No dog is member of a family, that's why they are called dogs.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I hope he ran away to a better home.


He ran away to die like many dog will do.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Sorry,but that angers me. Dogs have done much worse and were still cared for. This post struck a nerve and I better stop typing ..................



You don't know the whole story yet you jump up with zero knowledge. Nice job.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> You don't know the whole story yet you jump up with zero knowledge. Nice job.



Then why did you even post this?


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a feeling that fmdog44 is just trying to get our hackles up. Either that or he is still angry as the dog probably bit him.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 25, 2018)

My "high horse" has compassion for animals. The dog is what   YOU MADE IT.

Mizzkitt --- maybe this is just an internet troll ! He's not worth getting banned over !


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 25, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> My "high horse" has compassion for animals. The dog is what   YOU MADE IT.
> 
> Mizzkitt --- maybe this is just an internet troll ! He's not worth getting banned over !



Exactly.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Then why did you even post this?



How many thanksgiving dinner stories involve the pet eating the dinner? In one way it is funny.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> No dog is member of a family, that's why they are called dogs.


Any animal I have is a member of my family. My son and his wife have three cats and a dog. My son refers to them as my grand puppy and grand kitties.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I have a feeling that fmdog44 is just trying to get our hackles up. Either that or he is still angry as the dog probably bit him.



Why not Google how many dogs and cats are euthanized every year then explain why you are not adopting them? *Close his thread *the animal rights people have their torches lit.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> How many thanksgiving dinner stories involve the pet eating the dinner? In one way it is funny.



Yes, it is funny, if only you ended it there. My actual first thought was I hoped he didn't eat any turkey, because that is really bad for dogs.

You made a mistake posting this on a forum with practically 100% animal lovers and worrying about that poor dog and wondering where he is 
and how he's doing. I personally would be worrying out of my mind, no matter how misbehaved the dog was.

I have a little dog who thinks he's king and is spoiled rotten and thinks I'm his slave.  But I accept that it's mostly my doing.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Why not Google how many dogs and cats are euthanized every year then explain why you are not adopting them? *Close his thread *the animal rights people have their torches lit.



That's how I got my cat eight years ago, when he became a stray because his owner moved and didn't make the effort to find a home for him. 10,000 cats are euthanized a year here at the Hawaiian Humane Society. So, in a way the lady who owned him did him a favor. I really didn't want to take on the responsibility of another pet, but I couldn't just let him try to survive on his own.  And he's turned out to be the sweetest cat in the world. I remember the first time I fed him and then when I walked way. He clamped on to my leg so I couldn't leave and maybe be abandoned again! I went to a pet shop to purchase a pet carrier--it was going to be a permanent  one or a cardboard one to take him to the shelter. I stood there trying to make up my mind. Finally, I bought the real one, and took him home with me. 

A neighbor across the way took over the ownership of a dog where the owner had two dogs, one of which was run over by a bus  and the owner didn't care.  I see the dog's new caring pet parent walking the dog every day.


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

My 13 yr old buddy will still revert back to his natural instincts if opportunity presents itself.  If I happen to put my plate down, lets say on a end table or coffee table, he will help himself.  I know that but sometimes will forget so that's my fault.  He is however trained not to go into the dining room or kitchen.  He will lie on the floor looking in but hasn't gone into these rooms in years. If he has an "accident" then that's a red flag that something is wrong.

A pet is an investment and needs to be loved and properly trained.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Why not Google how many dogs and cats are euthanized every year then explain why you are not adopting them? *Close his thread *the animal rights people have their torches lit.



I have over the years adopted 6 cats and one dog and all have lived happily to a ripe old age till the visit to the Rainbow Bridge. I now only have Bummy Boy left. I think I have done my part as each and every one was a shelter critter.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I have over the years adopted 6 cats and one dog and all have lived happily to a ripe old age till the visit to the Rainbow Bridge. I now only have Bummy Boy left. I think I have done my part as each and every one was a shelter critter.


My animals are strays also.


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Have 2 cats, one dog and my son's Skinny Pig.  All rescues.  Those are the only pets we ever get.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> My animals are strays also.



I think strays are always the best, they never forget their roots, and they never forget who rescued them.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I think strays are always the best, they never forget their roots, and they never forget who rescued them.


I agree. My oldest cat was starving, he thinks I hang the moon.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 25, 2018)

If you want an animal debate ---- go over to the Garden Web and look at the forum "animal debates" fmdog44 ---- they will chew you up and spit you out ! LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2018)

Our pet Cemetery, they will always be with us.
.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our pet Cemetery, they will always be with us.
> .
> View attachment 49046


So beautiful Ken. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> No dog is member of a family, that's why they are called dogs.



Dogs are pack animals, and as such they form certain conections with their people. You become part of the pack.

How they treat you is directly reflected by how you treat them.

Ever watch Cesar Millan? He shows exactly how you can live harmoniously with your dog.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 25, 2018)

Before you get carried away with judging a person by how he treats his dog.

Hitler had a dog.  Treated him a lot better than people.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Before you get carried away with judging a person by how he treats his dog.
> 
> Hitler had a dog.  Treated him a lot better than people.


Hmmm. False equivalency imo.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. False equivalency imo.



Logical fallicies abound around this place ...


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Before you get carried away with judging a person by how he treats his dog.
> 
> Hitler had a dog.  Treated him a lot better than people.



Until he gave cyanide to the dog to be sure it worked.  True, Hitler had no feelings for people. Cowardly bastard that he was.


----------



## IKE (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Kadee (Feb 25, 2018)

We lost our dear little silky terrier 15 years ago  her photo is still takes pride of place in our living room


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 25, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Before you get carried away with judging a person by how he treats his dog.
> 
> Hitler had a dog.  Treated him a lot better than people.


Hitler loved animals.  He was an ethical vegetarian as well.   Does that make you hate animals?


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 25, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Until he gave cyanide to the dog to be sure it worked.  True, Hitler had no feelings for people. Cowardly bastard that he was.


Hitler had authorized banning animal tests.  Himmler was a staunch defender of animal rights as well.

Hitler was no coward.  He served with distinction WW I winning an Iron Cross.


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> We sat down to begin the feast when we heard a loud bang which we all knew was an auto accident. We all got up and went outside to see. It was a serious accident so we all stood by to offer help. When we finally returned to enjoy the feast we found everything in disarray, food scattered everywhere including on the floor. Our mischievous dog had jumped up on one of the chairs and on to the table and sampled a little of every dish. If it was not eaten it was tipped over on to moms special table cloth.  Our dog was the worst behaved dog I have ever heard about yet we held on to him until one day he ran away and did not return. No one searched for him or wept.





fmdog44 said:


> Oh, get off your Animal Heaven high chairs. This dog never stopped peeing on our carpet, contacted every disease a dog can get, fought and lost to cats and dogs, ran away constantly and came back after eating garbage and smelling like crap, vomited on the carpets. I have had many dogs since that one and frankly, I give my parents credit for not taking that dog for a one way ride early on in owning it. I think we had him for about ten years which is way too long for me. A dog knows the difference between the inside of a home and the outside but that dog it seems was almost deliberate in misbehaving. I once adopted a street mutt in Mississippi and never had to train him to do _anything_. Many people get rid of animals that cannot adapt to home life or choose to let them live outside the home.





fmdog44 said:


> No dog is member of a family, that's why they are called dogs.





fmdog44 said:


> He ran away to die like many dog will do.





fmdog44 said:


> You don't know the whole story yet you jump up with zero knowledge. Nice job.





fmdog44 said:


> Why not Google how many dogs and cats are euthanized every year then explain why you are not adopting them? *Close his thread *the animal rights people have their torches lit.


You are truly foul and evil.  I wish only the worst for you in this world and the next.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> Hitler loved animals.  He was an ethical vegetarian as well.   Does that make you hate animals?



He died a coward.  He didn't care that he that he left Germany a humanity wasteland instead of surrendering. He was a piece of S**t. And he had escaped to Germany to skip out of military service in his home country which was Austria. I spit on him. Three great uncles died in his camps. I hope he's burning in hell.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> If you want an animal debate ---- go over to the Garden Web and look at the forum "animal debates" fmdog44 ---- they will chew you up and spit you out ! LOL



I doubt that very much.  I am very good at beating Nazis.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> You are truly foul and evil.  I wish only the worst for you in this world and the next.



And your post reveals you sit alone and wish bad things for people. Sad.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 26, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Yes, it is funny, if only you ended it there. My actual first thought was I hoped he didn't eat any turkey, because that is really bad for dogs.
> 
> You made a mistake posting this on a forum with practically 100% animal lovers and worrying about that poor dog and wondering where he is
> and how he's doing. I personally would be worrying out of my mind, no matter how misbehaved the dog was.
> ...



I never loved animals. I love human beings. I enjoy animals but it goes no further. The reputation of some animal rights advocates is they are closed minded psychotics that threaten the lives of *people* that agree with me and this is shown here by some of the nut case responses. Yet to hear _anything_ from anyone on how many pets they adopt and how much of their money they contribute to animal charities. I have obviously hit a major nerve judging by the Gestapo like responses. You people need help. Just because someone does not think like you is no cause for their obliteration.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> ... I have obviously hit a major nerve judging by the Gestapo like responses.


----------



## IKE (Feb 26, 2018)

fmdog44; I never loved animals.


[ATTACH type="full" said:
			
		

> 49085[/ATTACH]


----------



## James (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 26, 2018)

"When someone shows you who they are, believe them..."   Maya Angelou


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 49082



   :lol1:     Good one Phil.   (This new guy's  a flake.)


----------



## Olivia (Feb 26, 2018)

Beating on someone like this is making me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah Olivia,  I don't blame you.  I don't understand  why this guy is SO  angry.  Maybe  insecurity.  Ya think ?


----------

